# Επώνυμα με δύσκολες καταλήξεις



## Alexandra (Apr 14, 2010)

Τζάνες, Ξυδούς και λοιπά, συμπληρώστε τα εσείς.
Εγώ ήξερα ότι κλίνονται. Ο τηλεφωνικός κατάλογος του ΟΤΕ λέει ότι κλίνονται (με ελάχιστες παραφωνίες):


[FONT=&quot]ΞΥΔΟΥ ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] ΞΥΔΟΥ ΑΡΓΥΡΩ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] ΞΥΔΟΥ ΕΡΓΙΝΑ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ΞΥΔΟΥ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] ΞΥΔΟΥ ΘΩΜΑΗ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ΞΥΔΟΥ ΙΩΑΝΝΑ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ΞΥΔΟΥ ΚΑΛΛΙΟΠΗ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ΞΥΔΟΥ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ΞΥΔΟΥ ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] ΞΥΔΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] ΞΥΔΟΥΣ ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ΞΥΔΟΥΣ ΑΝΝΑ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] ΞΥΔΟΥΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] ΞΥΔΟΥΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] ΞΥΔΟΥΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ [/FONT]
 Γιατί μας έχουν βομβαρδίσει τα ΜΜΕ με "του Μάνου Ξυδούς";
[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]


----------



## danae (Apr 14, 2010)

Υποθέτω για τον ίδιο λόγο που μας βομβαρδίζουν και με "της Αλίκης Βουγιουκλάκης" και το "αεροδρόμιο των Σπατών".

Παρέμπ, στο σχολείο είχα έναν συμμαθητή που το επίθετό του ήταν Προυσαεύς. Εδώ να δούμε τι θα γινόταν.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 14, 2010)

Πάντα είχα την απορία από ποια περιοχή έρχονται αυτού του είδους τα ονόματα: Ξυδούς, Μοστρούς, Μπομπούς κλπ. Ξέρει κανείς;


----------



## buccaneer (Apr 15, 2010)

> Υποθέτω για τον ίδιο λόγο που μας βομβαρδίζουν και με "της Αλίκης Βουγιουκλάκης"



Εδώ όμως συμβαίνει το αντίθετο από την ακλισία.
Μπορεί ο ίδιος λόγος να φέρνει αντίθετα αποτελέσματα;


----------



## Themis (Apr 15, 2010)

> Μπορεί ο ίδιος λόγος να φέρνει αντίθετα αποτελέσματα;


Μπορεί, αν η αντίθεση εξαντλείται στα αποτελέσματα per se και όχι στην αιτιώδη σχέση τους με τον λόγο.

90-90, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


----------



## Earion (Apr 15, 2010)

Το Ξυδούς είναι τυπική περίπτωση οικογενειακού επωνύμου που προέρχεται από μητρικό όνομα (μητρωνυμικό). Δηλαδή είναι ο γιος της _ξυδούς_, της συζύγου του _ξυδά_, του παραγωγού ή/και πωλητή ξιδιού (με τη νέα ορθογραφία). Δεν είναι σε πτώση ονομαστική, είναι σε γενική (της Τάδε), με υπονοοούμενο το: ο γιος της ... Άρα παραμένει άκλιτο.
Όλα αυτά τα επώνυμα θα άξιζε να τα μαζέψουμε σε έναν κατάλογο.
Να προσφέρω μερικά κι εγώ:
Κυρατσούς (Μερκούρης. πρώην κυβερνητικό στέλεχος)
Ελένης​


----------



## buccaneer (Apr 15, 2010)

Τησαρχόντος (<της αρχόντως)
Υποτίθεται, σύμφωνα με τη συγκεκριμένη οικογενειακή παράδοση, ότι κατάγονται από μιαν αρχόντισσα που ερωτεύτηκε και παντρεύτηκε ένα σέμπρο της.

Δεν είναι όμως σίγουρο ότι πρέπει να μένουν άκλιτα, αφού η θηλυκή γενική έγινε αρσενική ονομαστική. Αλλιώς, έχουμε το "φαινόμενο Γουδή".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> Δεν είναι όμως σίγουρο ότι πρέπει να μένουν άκλιτα, αφού η θηλυκή γενική έγινε αρσενική ονομαστική. Αλλιώς, έχουμε το "φαινόμενο Γουδή".


Λογικό. Αν δούμε (στο αρχικό ποστ) το απόσπασμα από τον κατάλογο του ΟΤΕ, έχουμε άλλες κυρίες που χρησιμοποιούν τη μορφή Ξυδούς (Ξ-ς Αικατερίνη) και άλλες τη μορφή Ξυδού (Ξ. Αικατερίνη). Η δεύτερη αυτή μορφή προφανώς δεν υποδηλώνει επάγγελμα, αλλά κλίση του επωνύμου. 

Για να προσθέσω μια άλλη κατηγορία «δύσκολων» επωνύμων που μένουν άκλιτα, σκέφτομαι τα σύνθετα με -λέων (ευρήματα από τον γκούγκλη):

του Μαυρολέων
του Κοντολέων
του Πανταλέων και βέβαια...
του Θρυλέων (η μασκότ των επιστημόνων  και μη  του Ολυμπιακού)


----------



## Earion (Apr 15, 2010)

Ζαμπέτας
Μαρούδας
Γαρουφαλιάς
Σμαραγδής
Τασούλας
Κονταρούδας
Παπαδίτσας
Σπεράντζας
Σκλάβαινας​Όλα τα παραπάνω κλίνονται, άρα τα παραθέτω ως αντιπαραδείγματα της θέσης περί ακλισίας που διατύπωσα στην αρχή.

_Κοντολέων_, _Μαυρολέων_, _Προυσαεύς_, _Κεραμεύς_ και _Φιλαδελφεύς_ κανονικά --κατά τη γραμματική-- κλίνονται. Για τη λαϊκή αντίληψη όμως είναι δυσνόητα, "αγνωρίστου παραδείγματος", και κατά σύστημα μένουν άκλιτα (όπως η οδός -της οδός, η δεσποινίς -της δεσπονίς και ο πάτερ, του πάτερ, τον πάτερ).


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 15, 2010)

Και ένα ακόμα, *Θεοφάνους* όπου έχουμε σαφώς γενική κατά το «Νικολάου», δηλαδή ο τάδε, γιος του Θεοφάνη. Και με την ευκαιρία να πω ότι «δύσκολα» επώνυμα βρίσκει κανείς με αυξημένη συχνότητα σε κυπριακό περιεχόμενο, π.χ. http://www.cytayellowpages.com.cy/


----------



## Earion (Apr 15, 2010)

Αυτό όμως είναι πατρωνυμικό, LostVerse. Αν τονιζόταν στη λήγουσα, *Θεοφανούς*, θα ήταν μητρωνυμικό.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2010)

Με την ευκαιρία, ερώτηση για τον Δημήτριο Γρ. Καμπούρογλους. Μένει _Καμπούρογλους_ σε όλες τις πτώσεις; :)


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 15, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνιση. Αντίστοιχα ο Ξυδούς αν είχε πατρωνυμικό επίθετο -και αν υποθετικά δεν υπήρχε ο ξυδάς- θα ήταν Ξύδους;


----------



## Earion (Apr 15, 2010)

Zazula, τα λήγοντα σε -ογλου δεν κλίνονται (Εμφιετζόγλου, Αρδίζογλου).

LostVerse, θα ήταν σε πτώση γενική, ο Μάνος Ξυδά, και θα θύμιζε τη συνήθεια των Κυπρίων (Λουκάς Λουκά, Σάββας Σάββα, Νεοκλής Νεοκλέους, Επιφάνειος Επιφανείου).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2010)

Earion said:


> Zazula, τα λήγοντα σε -ογλου δεν κλίνονται (Εμφιετζόγλου, Αρδίζογλου).


Earion, ρώτησα *ειδικά* για τον _Καμπούρογλους_. Hint: Το -ς δεν είναι typo.


----------



## Earion (Apr 15, 2010)

Ομολογώ δεν πρόσεξα την επισήμανσή σου, Zazula. Ο Καμπούρογλου(ς) όντως πρέπει να συζητηθεί ξεχωριστά. Θα ήταν βιαστικό και επιπόλαιο εκ μέρους μου να υποστηρίξω ξερά (παρασυρόμενος από τη λογιοσύνη του) ότι ο Κ. πρόσθεσε ένα τελικό "ς" στο επώνυμό του απλώς για να το "εξελληνίσει". Υπάρχουν στα παλιά χαρτιά τέτοιες παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις επωνύμων σε -ογλους. Η τάση ασφαλώς θα πρέπει να ανιχνευθεί βαθύτερα, στα χρόνια της Τουρκοκρατίας, κάπως ασυνείδητα, υποψιάζομαι, αφού το τελικό "ς" συμμορφώνει, εξελληνίζοντας, τουλάχιστον εξωτερικά, την εικόνα. Πάντως στη γενική τον αναφέρουν "Καμπούρογλου". Το "ς" της ονομαστικής αρσενικού δίνει ομαλότατα στη γενική "ου".


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2010)

Κι εγώ αυτό υπέθεσα, Earion, για τη γενική (και προφανώς και για την αιτιατική, σωστά;). Απλώς θέλω να το δω τυποποιημένο (και νοικοκυρεμένο, που λένε).


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 16, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για να προσθέσω μια άλλη κατηγορία «δύσκολων» επωνύμων που μένουν άκλιτα, σκέφτομαι τα σύνθετα με -λέων (ευρήματα από τον γκούγκλη):
> 
> του Μαυρολέων
> του Κοντολέων
> ...



Όπως ορθότατα επισήμανε ο Earion όλα αυτά κανονικά κλίνονται. Είναι, αλήθεια, βέβαια ότι στην πράξη οι όποιες προσπάθειες προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση αντιμετωπίζονται ως έργο εξωγήινων ή γραφικών :)(διαλέγετε και παίρνετε), οπότε...

Να σημειώσω τέλος ότι τιμά τον Δρα η προσπάθειά του να κρατήσει τις συλλογικές ισορροπίες (κι ας μην το αναφέρει ο ίδιος), καθώς δίπλα στον... Θρυλέοντα, υπάρχει κι ο "πράσινος" βολλευμπολίστας Πανταλέων.


----------



## Earion (Apr 17, 2010)

Από μια επιπόλαιη αναζήτηση στο Διαδίκτυο βλέπω ότι λίγο πολύ για τα μητρωνυμικά ανακυκλώνεται το υλικό του Τριανταφυλλίδη από το βιβλίο του _Τα οικογενειακά μας ονόματα_. Αλλά υπάρχουν πολύ περισσότερα και, για να μεγαλώσει λίγο ο κατάλογός μας, προσθέτω μερικά που έχω μαζέψει:
Μάρος (Βασίλης, ο κινηματογραφιστής)
Μαριάς
και Μαρούδας (όλα αυτά από το Μαρία)
Δημητρέσσας (ναύαρχος, με δρόμο στην Αθήνα)
Παπαδιάς και Παπαδίας
Πιπίνης (Ιάσων, δημοσιογράφος, από το Πιπίνα < Δέσποινα)
Γιαγκούλας (Φώτης, ο διαβόητος ληστής) < Γιαγκούλα, θηλυκό του Γιάγκος
Ανεστίνης < Ανεστίνα
Μανιός < Μανιώ (Αχ Μανιώ μου και Ντουντού μου και χρυσό μου όνομα / ήθελα να σ' ιστορίσω στον οντά μου κόνισμα. / Για ν' ανοίγω να σε βλέπω την ημέρα μια φορά / για να παίρνει ο νους μου αέρα / κι η καρδιά παρηγοριά... Τι ωραίες εποχές με τις _Δυνάμεις του Αιγαίου_)​Και για τον Ρογέριο που θέλει ονόματα από τον κόσμο του ποδοσφαίρου
Παναγούλιας
Κυράστας < Κυράτσας
Ρηνιούς (διαιτητής ποδοσφαίρου)​
Ειδικά από τη Σαμοθράκη (τα μάζεψα από τον εκλογικό κατάλογο της 5.11.1989):
Γρηγόραινας και Γρηγόρενας
Ζαφείρας (που θα έδωσε το Ζαβίρας, λόγιος από τη Σιάτιστα, 18ος αι.)
Λεμονούδας
Λενούδιας
Μαρίτσας
Ράξενας​
Όσοι έχουν ασχοληθεί με βυζαντινά θα έχουν δει το όνομα Milton Anastos, καθηγητής στο Χάρβαρντ και στο UCLA. Για το βαφτιστικό νόμιζα ότι ήταν λανθασμένη μεταγραφή του Μίλτος αλλά όχι, πρόκειται για το επίθετο του Άγγλου ποιητή Milton. Το επίθετο εκ του Ανάστως (η Ανάστω)
Μίλτων Ανάστος​
και τέλος, la pièce de résistance

Κουφοντίνας (Δημήτρης, 21ος αι.)​​


----------



## Earion (Apr 17, 2010)

Μερικά από τα εις --_λέων_ ομαλοποιούνται στο λαϊκό λόγο σε --_λέος_ και κλίνονται κανονικά.
Ο Κοντολέων γίνεται Κοντολέος, --ου
και ο Αρχολέων > Αρχολέος, --ου.

Zazula, μάζεψα και άλλα με κατάληξη σε --_ογλους_:

Κάλφογλους (Αλέξανδρος, 18ος, και Ιωάννης Η. 19ος-20ος αι.)
Σαράφογλους (Ιγνάτιος και Μιχαήλ)
Σαρίπογλους (Γιάννακης, 19ος αι.) διαβάστε τι λέει ο εγγονός του​και (πώς μου ξέφυγε ώς τώρα; )
Κόντογλους (Φώτης, 20ος αι.)​


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2010)

Εύγε, Earion! :) [ΣτΖ: Ο Πάπυρος έχει τρεις με το όνομα Καμπούρογλους: Γρηγόριο, Δημήτριο και Ιωάννη (Φλοξ).]


----------



## Zazula (Dec 25, 2014)

Earion said:


> Zazula, μάζεψα και άλλα με κατάληξη σε --_ογλους_:Κάλφογλους (Αλέξανδρος, 18ος, και Ιωάννης Η. 19ος-20ος αι.)
> Σαράφογλους (Ιγνάτιος και Μιχαήλ)
> Σαρίπογλους (Γιάννακης, 19ος αι.) διαβάστε τι λέει ο εγγονός του​και (πώς μου ξέφυγε ώς τώρα; )Κόντογλους (Φώτης, 20ος αι.)​


Υπήρξε κι ένας αεροπόρος, ο Μογκόρογλους (μιλάμε για τα 1925).

Επίσης, ο Ξενοφών Κ. Άκογλους (Ξένος Ξενίτας), που έτσι υπογράφει εν έτει 1957.

Τέλος, εδώ βρίσκουμε: Αλτίνογλους, Γιαγτζόγλους, Γιοργάντζογλους, Διαμαντόγλους, Εϊνεπέκογλους, Εκιντζόγλους, Ζαλίμογλους, Ιπλιξόγλους, Καρλόγλους, Κεμπετζόγλους, Κιουπετζόγλους, Μουράτογλους, Νιγδελόγλους, Παγζιλόγλους, Παππάζογλους, Πασαλόγλους, Περβάνογλους, Ποσταντζόγλους, Ποτόγλους, Σαράπογλους, Σουκούρογλους, Στάθογλους, Συνάνογλους, Τζαούσογλους, Τζαρτίλογλους, Τουγλόγλους, Τουρτόγλους, Χασάπογλους.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 25, 2014)

Στη δυτική Μακεδονία βλέπω υπάρχει επώνυμο Πιριτζάους / Πυριτζάους (κοινό για τα δύο γένη), αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς προέκυψε.

Αλλά για μένα τη μεγαλύτερη ίσως κλιτική πρόκληση την παρουσιάζει το επώνυμο Αργυρόπαις (επίσης κοινό για τα δύο γένη).


----------



## Marinos (Dec 25, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Στη δυτική Μακεδονία βλέπω υπάρχει επώνυμο Πιριτζάους / Πυριτζάους (κοινό για τα δύο γένη), αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς προέκυψε


Πιρί Τσαούς;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2015)

Βρήκα στον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο Αγγελική Λέων — προφανώς κι αυτό το επώνυμο χρησιμοποιείται άκλιτο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 26, 2015)

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ την κουμπάρα μου, κυρία Τρύφων, στην οικογένεια της οποίας δεν κλίνουν το επώνυμο. Ο κύριος Τρύφων, η κυρία Τρύφων, της κυρίας Τρύφων (και όχι Τρύφωνος). Πάντως όταν μιλάνε αναμεταξύ τους στο σόι ή με φίλους, καμιά φορά λένε "ο Τρύφωνας (του Τρύφωνα)", "η Τρύφωνα (της Τρύφωνα)" αλλά επίσης και "η Τρύφαινα (της Τρύφαινας", π.χ. στη φράση "η γιαγιά μου η Τρύφαινα" (για διάκριση από την άλλη γιαγιά).

Μάλιστα μου έλεγε ότι πήγε κάποτε σε μια συνάντηση και το πρόσωπο που την υποδέχθηκε, επειδή είχε δει το ονοματεπώνυμό της μόνο γραπτώς και μόνο με το αρχικό του μικρού ονόματος, ξαφνιάστηκε πολύ όταν την είδε και της είπε "Μα σας λένε Τρύφων και είστε θηλυκιά;"


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2015)

Άλλο ένα επώνυμο σε -ων, το οποίο βλέπω ότι κακοπαθαίνει στη γενική και την αιτιατική είναι ο Σακελίων ή Σακελλίων· αρκετά ευρήματα θα δείτε για «του/τον Σακελίων/Σακελλίων».


----------



## Earion (Jun 4, 2015)

Μανουήλ Γεδεών και Σοφία Γεδεών

Αναστάσιος Πηχεών και Φιλόλαος Πηχεών

άκλιτα όλα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2015)

Μα το Γεδεών είναι ούτως ή άλλως άκλιτο, όχι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2015)

:) Εδώ υπάρχει οδός Γεδεώνος (στο Νέο Ψυχικό).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> :) Εδώ υπάρχει οδός Γεδεώνος (στο Νέο Ψυχικό).


Παρεμπ, οι γνωστοί Gideons αποδίδονται Γεδεωνίτες.


----------



## Earion (Jun 4, 2015)

Γεδεώνος


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2015)

Αυτό δεν το φανταζόμουν, πάντως! Να έχουμε εδώ και χιλιετίες άκλιτη την ελληνικότατη λέξη (_η, το_) _διαπασών _—που πανεύκολα θα 'βρισκε κλιτικό πρότυπο να ενταχθεί κανονικότατα— και παρ' όλα αυτά να κλίνουμε το προσαρμοσμένο Γεδεών (που, δεν λέω, καλά κάνουμε και το κλίνουμε)!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2016)

Earion said:


> Μερικά από τα εις --_λέων_ ομαλοποιούνται στο λαϊκό λόγο σε --_λέος_ και κλίνονται κανονικά.
> Ο Κοντολέων γίνεται Κοντολέος, --ου
> και ο Αρχολέων > Αρχολέος, --ου.



Και ένα κλασικό παράδειγμα που ακολούθησε δημιουργικά τη αντίστροφη πορεία (το επίθ. _πειναλέος_ είναι ήδη ελληνιστικό):


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 8, 2017)

Μου ήρθε σήμερα ένα mail από το βιβλιοπωλείο Ιανός που με παρότρυνε να δηλώσω συμμετοχή για τη λέσχη ανάγνωσης "με τον Μάνο *Κοντολέων*". Μου έκανε εντύπωση, διότι νόμιζα ότι το "σωστό" (μέσα σε όσα εισαγωγικά θέλετε) είναι Κοντολέοντος και ότι τα όσα συζητάμε στο νήμα αυτό αφορούν κυρίως διαδεδομένα "λάθη", αλλά βλέποντάς το σε ανακοίνωση του Ιανού σκέφτηκα ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι αβλεψία ή άγνοια και ότι μάλλον θα έχει καθιερωθεί το Κοντολέων ως άκλιτο (ποιος ξέρει, ίσως κι ο ίδιος ο Κοντολέων να το θέλει έτσι). Πράγματι, είναι πολύ λίγα τα ευρήματα για το "Μάνου Κοντολέοντος" σε σύγκριση με το "Μάνου Κοντολέων".

Πείτε μου τώρα, ως επιμελητές κειμένου, αν βλέπατε "του Κοντολέων" ή "του Μάνου Κοντολέων" θα το διορθώνατε; Και γενικά πώς θα χειριζόσασταν αυτού του τύπου τα "λάθη" (με ή χωρίς εισαγωγικά);


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> ... σκέφτηκα ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι αβλεψία ή άγνοια και ότι μάλλον θα έχει καθιερωθεί το Κοντολέων ως άκλιτο (ποιος ξέρει, ίσως κι ο ίδιος ο Κοντολέων να το θέλει έτσι). ...



Ό,τι πει ο φέρων είναι το συμφέρον (του και μας, για να μη μας κυνηγάνε τα λιοντάρια, κοντά, ψηλά ή μαύρα όπως στο «Μαυρολέων»). Τα καλά και συμφέροντα ταις ψυχαίς ημών, τα άκλιτα κρίμα στην ψυχή τους. Αν ήταν δικό μου, που θα είχα το αναμφισβήτητο δικαίωμα, θα το 'κανα Κοντολέος ή Κοντόλιοντας, να ξεμπερδεύω κι εγώ και οι άλλοι.

Περίληψη προηγουμένων:

*Γυναικείο επώνυμο Παπαπαντολέων ή Παπαπαντολέοντος;*



drsiebenmal said:


> Προφανώς γνωρίζεις ότι υπάρχουν χιλιάδες γκουγκλιές «του Λέων» (σκέτου ή «με ωροσκόπο Δίδυμοι») και «του κυρίου Κοντολέων» και «της κυρίας Μαυρολέων». ...



*Σωστή προσφώνηση*



drsiebenmal said:


> ... Ας μην ξεχνάμε επίσης και τα 100% ελληνικά επώνυμα (και ονόματα) που λόγω γραμματικής δυσκολίας, διακινούνται πια (κάκιστα) ως άκλιτα, π.χ. η κυρία Κοντολέων, της κυρίας Κοντολέων* (πόσοι λένε πια ή γράφουν «Κοντολέοντος» -- συχνά ούτε οι ίδιοι);








Ο κοιμώμενος λέων, του κοιμωμένου λέων
που θα 'λεγε κι ο Πειναλέων, το κλέος κλαίων
Ένας Μποστ μάς λείπει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2017)

Του Κοντολέοντα;

https://www.google.gr/search?q="Κοντολέοντα"&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Zazula (Jan 7, 2020)

Έμαθα προσφάτως ότι το «Μύσταξ» είναι —έτσι, άκλιτο— και γυναικείο επώνυμο.





ΥΓ Διανηματική συσχέτιση: https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12273


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 16, 2020)

Και ακριβώς από κάτω άλλο απολίθωμα, το «Παληό».


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/112756905106/permalink/10163265514015107/


----------



## Earion (Jun 11, 2022)

Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η ετυμολογία του οικογενειακού ονόματος *Μπουρνούς*. Μου φαντάζει ανάλογο με το Ξυδούς.
Βρίσκω αναφορές σε πτώση γενική κλιτές (του Μπουρνού) και άκλιτες (του Μπουρνούς).


----------



## Marinos (Jun 11, 2022)

Κλίνεται. Εδώ φρεσκότατο σχόλιο μυτιληνιού σχολιαστή στου Σαραντάκου:


> Ναι, οι Μπουρνούδες παλιά γνωστή οικογένεια της Μυτιλήνης. Ψαράδες κι αριστεροί οι παλιοί. Η Μάρω η Μπουρνού υποψήφια βουλευτίνα του ΚΚΕ. Ο Μήτσος, ο Στρατής, η Μαρία και δεν θυμάμαι πόσοι ακόμα που τους ήξερα την εποχή εκείνη.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 11, 2022)

Μάρω Μπουρνού


----------



## Earion (Jun 12, 2022)

Earion said:


> Το Ξυδούς είναι τυπική περίπτωση οικογενειακού επωνύμου που προέρχεται από μητρικό όνομα (μητρωνυμικό). Δηλαδή είναι ο γιος της _ξυδούς_, της συζύγου του _ξυδά_, του παραγωγού ή/και πωλητή ξιδιού (με τη νέα ορθογραφία). Δεν είναι σε πτώση ονομαστική, είναι σε γενική (της Τάδε), με υπονοοούμενο το: ο γιος της ... Άρα παραμένει άκλιτο.



Δώδεκα χρόνια έχουν περάσει αφότου έδωσα εκείνη την απάντηση. Ήταν η θέση που επέλεξα όταν πρωτοβρέθηκα μπροστά στο ερώτημα. Τώρα, με την ωριμότητα (θέλω να πιστεύω) που δίνει ο χρόνος, έχω αλλάξει. Βρίσκω την άρνησή μου εκείνου του καιρού ανεπίτρεπτα φορμαλιστική.
Το ουσιώδες σε αυτή την κατηγορία των ονομάτων κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι η θεμελιώδης αντίθεση στην κλίση των ουσιαστικών:
τα μεν αρσενικά έχουν ονομαστική που λήγει σε σίγμα και γενική άσιγμη (ο πατέρας-του πατέρα, ο καιρός-του καιρού, ο λεκές-του λεκέ)
τα δε θηλυκά, το αντίστροφο, έχουν ονομαστική άσιγμη και γενική με σίγμα (η χαρά-της χαράς, η τιμή-της τιμής), με εξαίρεση τα αρχαιόκλιτα που κλίνονται σαν αρσενικά (η οδός-της οδού).
Έτσι προσλαμβάνει το ενεργό γλωσσικό αισθητήριο και τα οικογενειακά ονόματα που συζητάμε. Γι' αυτό η Ξυδού-της Ξυδούς, η Μπουρνού-της Μπουρνούς (θηλυκά), ενώ ο Ξυδούς-του Ξυδού, ο Μπουρνούς-του Μπουρνού (αρσενικά). Για τον ίδιο λόγο ο Καμπούρογλους-του Καμπούρογλου.
(Και φυσικά για τον ίδιο λόγο ο Μαριάς-του Μαριά, ο Κουφοντίνας-του Κουφοντίνα).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2022)

Earion said:


> Έτσι προσλαμβάνει το ενεργό γλωσσικό αισθητήριο και τα οικογενειακά ονόματα που συζητάμε. Γι' αυτό η Ξυδού-της Ξυδούς, η Μπουρνού-της Μπουρνούς (θηλυκά) [...].


Εδώ πολύς κόσμος θα πάει να βάλει το -ς στη γενική των θηλυκών επωνύμων ακόμη κι εκεί που το επώνυμο ουδόλως δύσκολο κλιτικά είναι — κι έτσι έχουμε λ.χ. «της Βουγιουκλάκης».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2022)

Μπουρνού τι σημαίνει όμως; Κάποια τουρκική λέξη δεν είναι (π.χ. Καραμπουρνού);


----------



## Marinos (Jun 14, 2022)

Burnu είναι πτώση (είτε αιτιατική, είτε, ας πούμε, κτητική όπως στην περίπτωση του Καραμπουρνού) του burun, μύτη (καρά μπουρνού = μύτη της ξηράς, μιας και kara είναι και η ξηρά). Αναρωτήθηκα κι εγώ αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να φανταστώ καν πώς προκύπτει κάποιο θηλυκό παρατσούκλι Μπουρνού. 
Μήπως κάποιος πρωινός τύπος είχε το παρατσούκλι πουρνός > μπουρνός και η κόρη του, ξερωγώ, ήταν η Μπουρνού; Ακούγεται αστείο αλλά ίσως είναι μια ιδέα.


----------

